# Modders in Georgia



## reza (Dec 21, 2008)

Are there any modders from around Atlanta (alpharetta) Georgia, US?

I like to get together and do some mods if interested.


----------



## dtmcnamara (Jan 19, 2009)

im here in snellville. Let me know if you want to get together. I havent posted anything up, but I have a few things done.

PM me if interested


----------

